# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Tajo, Guadiana y Guadalquivir, peor calidad del agua en España

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ose/13/...n-espana-25258

Según recoge, citando datos del MAGRAMA, el Informe Sostenibilidad en España publicado recientemente por el OSE, en el año 2011 el porcentaje de estaciones de control de calidad de aguas continentales españolas con valores medios anuales de la concentración de DBO5 inferiores a 3 mg/l, indicativos de baja contaminación por materia orgánica, se situó en el 87,6%, aumentando un 5,3% respecto al año anterior.

Por el contrario el porcentaje de estaciones con valores medios anuales superiores a 10 mg/l, característico de aguas muy contaminadas disminuyó de un 3% a un 1,4%. El análisis de la evolución temporal a lo largo del periodo 1990-2011 (Figura 5.5.1) muestra una mejora significativa en la calidad de aguas continentales superficiales en función del valor medio anual de la DBO5.



El análisis comparativo entre demarcaciones hidrográficas para el año 2011, indicó que un año más las demarcaciones Miño-Sil, Ebro, Galicia Costa, así como el cantábrico occidental y oriental y Júcar fueron las demarcaciones cuyas todas estaciones de control indicaron valores con menor contaminación. En el lado opuesto, las demarcaciones que presentaron porcentajes con mayores niveles de contaminación fueron Tajo, Guadiana y Guadalquivir.

----------

